# Chicken drum sticks???



## joshs (Aug 9, 2010)

I have some drum sticks with skin on. How would you smoke them? My smoker only goes to 275. Whith wood? any seasoning? let me know what you would do never done drum sticks. Just started smoker going to put them in when temp gets up. Thanks.


----------



## lucky13 (Aug 9, 2010)

Josh, i have done drummies a few times... the kids love 'em.  Normally i put my rub on a few hours ahead of time and then throw them on the smoker.  Don't need to get up to 275, should be done in 1.5 - 2 hours at 225.  I normally use either apple wood chips or chunks of cherry (cutting down a tree in my back yard one slice at a time :)).  Last time i made them i bought 40 for about $10, hard to beat.  With about 30 minutes left in the smoke I put some wing sauce on 1/3 of them, bbq sauce on 1/3, and left the other 1/3 Au Natual.  Turned out great for being easy, cheap, and a little variety.


----------



## brdprey (Aug 9, 2010)

this next round im thinking about putting a brine to my legs and wings see if it makes a diff in the overall the last batch some came out a lttle dry,


----------



## joshs (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't like to brine. Only done it 1 time and the bird was salty. My wife liked it but she likes salt. I don't. They are in the smokey now. Put honey BBQ on some for the kids and wife. Going to make hot legs for my 10 year old we have no wings. He loves hot wings.


----------



## morkdach (Aug 9, 2010)

i never brine just rub with whatever & i like to add bbbacon to mine. smokeem in your fav flavor I like hickory or plum on mine.

 Sorry I tried to post some pics on here but I can still not get it?


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 9, 2010)

Now you can try Tip's brine if  you want it's low in salt. If not I would just smoke them at 275* and that should get your skin nice and crispty too. I smoke my birds at 275-300* and they come out really good and super juicey too.


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, you should give brining another shot -- it makes a huge difference IMHO.  For legs with skin on only leave them in the brine for 1 - 1.5 hours.

I'm guessing that you've eaten them by now, but I'm hoping that you took some pics for us...


----------



## tukson (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm with mythmaster... I have started brining all my birds and their parts.. it is juicier.. in my smoker...

if too salty .. use less time in brine or less salt in solution or both.... good luck..


----------



## eman (Aug 10, 2010)

I too brine all poultry. Did cut a lil of the salt in tips brine last time (by 1/3).

 Great moistness and flavor.

 My mes will only get up around 260,So i smoke and then run poultry under the broiler to crisp up the skin. We love a smoked chicken salad.


----------



## gittsov (Jul 31, 2014)

I am new to the forum, but I've been using grill all my life and discovered smoker 15 years ago. I brine in the fridge overnight (just salt and water).

Sprinkle with rub. I normally use Famous Dave's rub. Smoke at 250 for 3 hours. I like hickory's strong aroma (apple would obviously work well).

I also use black currant for smoking- awesome flavor. I have few shrubs in may backyard and just cut few branches when necessary.













0003sm smoked070614.jpg



__ gittsov
__ Jul 31, 2014


----------



## knifebld (Jul 31, 2014)

Great looking drums Gittsov! :)


----------



## timberjet (Jul 31, 2014)

JoshS said:


> I don't like to brine. Only done it 1 time and the bird was salty. My wife liked it but she likes salt. I don't. They are in the smokey now. Put honey BBQ on some for the kids and wife. Going to make hot legs for my 10 year old we have no wings. He loves hot wings.


Did you wash the brine off and dry with paper towels? If not that is why. A proper brine will not add salt to the meat.


----------



## timberjet (Jul 31, 2014)

You guys do realize this thread is from 4 years ago right. hahaha...


----------



## knifebld (Jul 31, 2014)

timberjet said:


> Did you wash the brine off and dry with paper towels? If not that is why. A proper brine will not add salt to the meat.


Not sure you will get a response to this bud....JoshS's last post in this forum was in 2011! LOL


----------



## timberjet (Jul 31, 2014)

knifebld said:


> Not sure you will get a response to this bud....JoshS's last post in this forum was in 2011! LOL


----------

